# Dressage team on BBC breakfast about 9



## tiggs (8 August 2012)

British Dressage have just posted that the team will be on Breakfast about 9


----------



## Joeyjojo (8 August 2012)

tiggs said:



			British Dressage have just posted that the team will be on Breakfast about 9
		
Click to expand...

OOh thanks - will have to pop out and watch that


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Thanks, tuned in!


----------



## Feathered (8 August 2012)

Lovely interview! I love Carl more everytime I see him.


----------



## Seahorse (8 August 2012)

isn't Carl lovely, he comes across so well when he's interviewed and has such a good way of explaining things.


----------



## Suziq77 (8 August 2012)

I just watched it on catch up, at the beginning of this if anyone wants the link http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lt2p5/Olympics_London_2012_BBC_One_Day_12_09.0011.30/


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 August 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			I just watched it on catch up, at the beginning of this if anyone wants the link http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lt2p5/Olympics_London_2012_BBC_One_Day_12_09.0011.30/

Click to expand...

Link isn't working. Soooo wanted to see it too.


----------



## philamena (8 August 2012)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Link isn't working. Soooo wanted to see it too.
		
Click to expand...

Just go to the iplayer, pick today's Breakfast and scroll to about 0905...!


----------



## madmav (9 August 2012)

Suziq77 said:



			I just watched it on catch up, at the beginning of this if anyone wants the link http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lt2p5/Olympics_London_2012_BBC_One_Day_12_09.0011.30/

Click to expand...

Thank you! Just caught up with that. Carl is such a lovey! Adore him.


----------



## skydy (9 August 2012)

Thank you! I've been wanting to see an interview with the winners!

Best of luck to Carl, Charlotte, and Laura in the freestyle tomorrow!


----------

